# Mounting TV to one stud



## sublime2

You see that mount has 2 vertical arms?
They both have to be attached to studs!


----------



## redman88

the verical arms are for the tv, the flat plate with all the holes is the wall why can't you mount it to two studs? the plate should land on at least two.


----------



## funfool

You will be fine, assuming you are correct on weight.
A couple of 3" lag bolts into the stud then heavy duty anchors will be no problem.
The lags would easily hold the weight, but not very stable moving or tilting the tv.
Usually just set it at angle you want and leave it though.
The anchors pictured below are rated at something like 40 pounds each.
1 in each corner with lags in the stud, and I am comfortable with it.
I have a 32" in the bedroom set the same way, feels very secure.

My 50" in the living room weighs 3 times as much, no way I would trust this method.


----------



## redman88

in my last house i had two tv's mounted to the wall, one stud each, thats all the tv mounts could be used. much rather have them on two studs or a larger base.


----------



## Missouri Bound

That mount doesn't allow any adjustment after the TV is mounted. Can you secure the lateral bracket at it's center, and fasten the two ends with wng nut type mollys?


----------



## bbo

redman88 said:


> the verical arms are for the tv, the flat plate with all the holes is the wall why can't you mount it to two studs? the plate should land on at least two.


exactly, those slots are to allow you to mount it on two studs.

unless of course your studs are farther apart than the mount is wide, which I would find strange.


----------



## wkumtrider

I've ran into this issue. Place where the TV has to be mounted has studs that are too far apart (more than 24"). I can mount my bracket on one stud, and I purchased some drywall mounts that are supposed to hold 300 lbs, according to the package. I also have paneling over the drywall. I have not installed it yet because I am hesitant to mount it to one stud. TV is 40"


----------



## bbo

wkumtrider said:


> I've ran into this issue. Place where the TV has to be mounted has studs that are too far apart (more than 24"). I can mount my bracket on one stud, and I purchased some drywall mounts that are supposed to hold 300 lbs, according to the package. I also have paneling over the drywall. I have not installed it yet because I am hesitant to mount it to one stud. TV is 40"


I would remove some drywall and put blocking between two studs. repair drywall. mount to blocking.

more than 24 sounds like some different stud spacing. Is you house cunstructed in a manner different than the norm of 16 or 24 on center spacing?


----------



## wkumtrider

I think it is just in the area where I want to mount the TV, which is the only place to mount it in the living room. I would remove drywall and add bracing but the walls are also covered with paneling. I would not be able to get the paneling to look right if I removed a section of it. Are there paneling repair kits on the market?


----------



## GanJa

I am having a similar issue. So i just bought a Samsung 32" LED TV and its only 5 kg. I think i am aite with mounting it to one stud as the tv is not very heavy but my other concern is how do you guys hide the cable when mounting tv on wall? My power switch is like 4ft below where i am mounting the tv. Can i fish power cable and hdmi cable thru the wall? Thanks i hope someone replies.


----------



## bigchaz

GanJa said:


> I am having a similar issue. So i just bought a Samsung 32" LED TV and its only 5 kg. I think i am aite with mounting it to one stud as the tv is not very heavy but my other concern is how do you guys hide the cable when mounting tv on wall? My power switch is like 4ft below where i am mounting the tv. Can i fish power cable and hdmi cable thru the wall? Thanks i hope someone replies.


HDMI and RGA and that type wire, yes and they make cut out boxes that you can put the cable through. But its not recommended to run the power cord in that manner behind the wall. Best way is to install another outlet directly behind the TV to plug in for power.


----------



## GanJa

bigchaz said:


> HDMI and RGA and that type wire, yes and they make cut out boxes that you can put the cable through. But its not recommended to run the power cord in that manner behind the wall. Best way is to install another outlet directly behind the TV to plug in for power.


Any tutorial on how to install the power switch? whats the harm in fishing power cable thru wall?


----------



## bigchaz

GanJa said:


> Any tutorial on how to install the power switch? whats the harm in fishing power cable thru wall?


I believe you can buy something like an electrical relocation kit or some audio visual supply houses have an outlet combined with an access hole to run your low voltage (component) wires in. Power cord through the wall would not be code compliant and could pose a fire hazard in the event of overheating. 

Im redoing my living room this week if I get a chance ill snap a picture of my wiring before I pull the tv down


----------



## funfool

GanJa, what is on other side of the wall?

We just did one remodel, where home owner had a extra HUGE living room.
We took 10' deep and 20' long off of it and turned into closets for bedrooms on other side of wall.
On the new wall we built where the tv will go, we put a 2" pvc pipe through the wall.
Now all the cables, the a/v gear will be in the next room behind tv and out of sight.
You may not have that option.

You can run them in the wall, if you cut a 3"x6" hole behind the tv, then directly below cut another hole. Drop the wires down and fish them out. 
But how would you finish the hole below? Will simply be a hole in the wall with a bunch of wires coming out of it.

You could modify the idea above, would need to open the drywall.
Put a 90 above, a piece of straight pipe with another 90 below.
Then when you patch the drywall, can finish with mud right around the pipe / chase you made, will be easy to run the wires in and out of it, looks like it belongs there and not just a hole in the wall.


----------



## majch

Hi everyone - I ended up mounting it to 2 stubs,so the tv isn't centered on the wall. I felt the piece of mind outweighed whether it was centered or not.

in regards to hiding the wires, i purchased this from amazon and it was very easy to install. the wires are hidden and i'm very happy with the outcome


----------



## GanJa

funfool said:


> GanJa, what is on other side of the wall?
> 
> We just did one remodel, where home owner had a extra HUGE living room.
> We took 10' deep and 20' long off of it and turned into closets for bedrooms on other side of wall.
> On the new wall we built where the tv will go, we put a 2" pvc pipe through the wall.
> Now all the cables, the a/v gear will be in the next room behind tv and out of sight.
> You may not have that option.
> 
> You can run them in the wall, if you cut a 3"x6" hole behind the tv, then directly below cut another hole. Drop the wires down and fish them out.
> But how would you finish the hole below? Will simply be a hole in the wall with a bunch of wires coming out of it.
> 
> You could modify the idea above, would need to open the drywall.
> Put a 90 above, a piece of straight pipe with another 90 below.
> Then when you patch the drywall, can finish with mud right around the pipe / chase you made, will be easy to run the wires in and out of it, looks like it belongs there and not just a hole in the wall.


theres a pantry and closet behind the wall. I been told not to run power cable behind the drywall so i am planning to have power outlet installed right behind the tv.


----------



## bigchaz

They make low voltage boxes with no backs, and covers designed for low volt wires. Here is what I did for mine, added an outlet behind the tv and ran the low volt wires to come out behind my wall mount AV console.


----------



## bigchaz

Here is how it lfooks all finished


----------



## bbo

nice job, doesn't it feel so much cleaner now that you don't have to look at the cables?

I'd be tempted to move an outlet behind that lower cabinet as well. I also put my upper boxes in the cutouts for the mount.


----------



## funfool

GanJa said:


> theres a pantry and closet behind the wall. I been told not to run power cable behind the drywall so i am planning to have power outlet installed right behind the tv.


I also read that, thing is .... all electrical is ran inside walls behind drywall or other surfaces.
Otherwise you would have conduit or romex on your walls to wire your house with?
Just makes no sense to me.

And again is your choice, depends on how much audio video gear you have or expect to have in future.
I have worked on expensive homes as a carpenter, they have theatre rooms with a full bar and a 6' drop down screen and leather seating. ... few years ago and electronics improve constantly. But I assure you all the wiring was inside the drywall. And was a closet next to the room just for the a/v equipment, closet was even specially cooled with ac and fans to keep it cool.

Many new homes are being built with all the cables for future service installed in the walls, you may not need all of this ... I should scroll back and see who said what and why running the cables inside of drywall is a bad idea.
But I remember glancing at the post and just passed over it because I knew it was wrong ... I was hoping you would have done the same.

Myself I do not have option for putting my a/v gear in a closet, wall behind it is the kitchen, but if I could, is where I would put it.


----------



## bigchaz

Hi funfool were not talking about actual electrical wiring meant for homes that is the correct way to do it. But you cant stick an extension cord or the wire for your tv in a hole in your drywall


----------



## Kev G

use toggler bolts will support straight onto drywall


----------



## bbo

Kev G said:


> use toggler bolts will support straight onto drywall



I beg to differ. I would never mount a TV into anything other than two studs.

and I hope the OP has the TV mounted by now.


----------



## wkearney99

Kev G said:


> use toggler bolts will support straight onto drywall


No, this is not a viable solution. There's not enough strength to be had using the wrong kind of fastener. Drywall is not strong enough to handle the loads, especially not for something that might get moved or otherwise handled a lot during installs or repairs.


----------



## ktkelly

FWIW:


Using a "Powerbridge" is one method for routing the electrical (which is not allowed in many locals), having a "clock" outlet installed behind the TV is another.

Running the TV power cord is NOT an option.


The AV Cabling MUST be in-wall rated as well. Not all HDMI, or other video cabling is. Check before installing.


----------

